# One guy moving Stonehenge size blocks by hand.



## Astro Pen (Oct 11, 2020)

I was impressed by the simplicity of this.
It reminded me of the "How did the pyramid builders get their bases laser accurate?"*

*They simply dug a shallow trench and filled it with water.


----------



## Montero (Oct 25, 2020)

Interesting.
But
one of the key tricks is spinning a big block around by balancing it on a pebble. So far so good. But that pebble needs to be on a slab of concrete for the trick to work. Or a big flat polished slab of rock. If you did it on soil, even baked dry soil, the little stone would dig into the soil. So it's all very clever, just not convinced that the spinning on a little stone was done at Stonehenge. Some of the wedging, yes.


----------

